# Camper vs Tent



## ckeck (Jul 28, 2021)

What is it that tenters don't like about camping in an RV? And what is it that RV Campers don't like about tenting?


----------



## travis.farmer (Jun 26, 2021)

I like both actually, but a camper/RV tends to keep out what you want to stay out a little better than a tent. however, a tent can get you into places a camper will keep you out of.
interesting poll, i will wait to see the results. 

~Travis


----------



## crawford111 (Aug 2, 2021)

After Viet Nam tent not my favorite I love have my coach and shower,tv,ac,no bugs, microwave, hot water now that's my camping LOL


----------



## Kenzington (Sep 10, 2021)

I love that there was a poll taken for camper vs tent - PERIOD, but camper vs tent on a camper community forum. Of course, 100% of the responses are going to be for the camper. You feel safer in a camper too than having a thin piece of fabric between you and bigfoot.


----------



## travis.farmer (Jun 26, 2021)

Kenzington said:


> I love that there was a poll taken for camper vs tent - PERIOD, but camper vs tent on a camper community forum. Of course, 100% of the responses are going to be for the camper. You feel safer in a camper too than having a thin piece of fabric between you and bigfoot.


Camper in this instance (forum name), means "one whom is camping". So really it applies to both.

I like both types of camping, but yes, I feel safer with a wall, even if it is just paneling and thin aluminum between me and the wildlife that happens to see me as a food source.

-Travis

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denni2 (Aug 2, 2014)

I was always a diehard tent camper. I love the simple minimalist ways. I love sleeping on the ground and using my skills. It is perfect if it’s not cold and raining for days. That is why my husband finally talked me into getting a class B RV. We still keep it simple but we no longer have trips ruined or canceled because of weather. We spend more time exploring because we don’t have to spend time setting up and tearing down camp. We don’t need hook ups so we can stay anywhere. We don’t waste time looking for somewhere to pitch a tent. I am happy in either as long as I am in nature.


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

ckeck said:


> What is it that tenters don't like about camping in an RV? And what is it that RV Campers don't like about tenting?


I like campers & RVs just fine however they do not like to go (or get out of) where I like to camp; off of unmaintained, semi extreme, Jeep trails.

Enjoy!


----------



## littleGizmo (10 mo ago)

ckeck said:


> What is it that tenters don't like about camping in an RV? And what is it that RV Campers don't like about tenting?


I am a tent camper mainly for economic reasons. My wife and I don't make a lot of money we could never afford a camper. With a combined income of around 60k a year between our two jobs, we ain't making it and are barely scraping by. Tent camping supplies and tents are dirt cheap compared to campers. My wife always says about getting an RV one day and then I show her how much Used & New ones cost and we know it will never be a possiblity for us. So we are happy just sticking to tent camping..


----------



## travis.farmer (Jun 26, 2021)

littleGizmo said:


> With a combined income of around 60k a year between our two jobs, we ain't making it and are barely scraping by.


I make a whopping 13K per year... just saying...


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

Living within one's means is sometimes challenging.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dingo (8 mo ago)

I have a tiny house camper - no bathroom in it (although it does have a sink!) - just a bed and some creature comforts. I typically camp with it where there isn't electricity so I have a small solar panel for things like cell phones or to recharge batteries in a flash light. I've also tent camped before but I prefer the trailer only because the light doesn't wake me up as early as in a tent. ;-) That and rain storms aren't nearly as obnoxious.

____
https://apix-drive.com/en/verticalresponse


----------

